# Knicks vs Mavs: Jan 11, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<HR style="COLOR: #f26f1f" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->

*vs







*
*Knicks (11-21) vs Dallas (26-9)*
*Jan 11, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph





































Mavs
Dampier/Dirk/Daniels/Harris/Terry




































*​*

Mavs:



Dallas completes its two-game road trip Wednesday night at New York. The Mavericks have won the last seven games in the series, including three straight at Madison Square Garden. Mavs forward Josh Howard was at his best against the Knicks last season, averaging 24 points and 14.5 rebounds. Dirk Nowitzki averaged 26.5 points on 53-percent shooting. Dallas is 13-5 on the road, while the Knicks have a losing record (7-8) at MSG.

Click to expand...

Knicks:



It's probably not a coincidence. Larry Brown settled on a starting lineup five games ago and the Knicks have only lost once since. They spent two months digging a hole, though. Now that everybody is acquainted, things are looking up. The Knicks have won four straight heading into Wednesday's game against the Dallas Mavericks, and they've looked good doing it. "I've been feeling good about the effort every day," Brown said. "Now we've got a pretty good understanding of our roles.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​*


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

If we win this game I can see the momentum continuing for about 8-10 games. Back2backs are the hardest, we're home so lets see what happens.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Back2 backs are hard but they are at home and hopfully the crowd can keep the team going. If we pull this win off the knicks may start a media mad house on how good the team is doing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Back2 backs are hard but they are at home and hopfully the crowd can keep the team going. If we pull this win off the knicks may start a media mad house on how good the team is doing.


I agree, maybe Lee gets inside Dirk's head and makes him lose his temper like he did in the pre-season matchup. :biggrin: Didn't you guys notice the LarryBrown/Knicks meltdown thread in the Bulls forum has done a meltdown of it's own once our winning streak took shape. :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Haha yeah. Notice how the person who said the knicks would win 2 games in jan is no where to be found on this board. :angel:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I believe this game depends on how they defend Dirk. At all the other starter positions we are either equal or better since they aren't starting Josh Howard for some reason. If Dirk is held to around his season average, this game is easily do-able.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Calling all knick fans, I repeat calling all knick fans! I know we are on a roll but this is a VERY good team. We may have to come back to reality when they L tonight. Im not saying we are going to loose, but dont be surpised if we are down by like 30 at half or something like that. They are just a better team then us, if we win tonight it would be a steal thats for sure. But lets hope for the best eh?

Lets Go KNICKS! :twave:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a huge test for the Knicks, a whole lot to gain here. A five game winning streak and a win over one of the best teams (No. 3 in most power rankings behind DET and SA) can do wonders for this young team's confidence.

Bottom line: Knicks have to step up and protect their home court.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I didnt think I would be saying this at half time but the knicks are up by 15 going into the break! 
P.S Where is the MSG crowd?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

props to the knicks.. theyre taking it to the mavs


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

is curry hurt you guys, hes not playin in the 4th, 97-91 knicks with 5 mins left in the 4th, let me kno if hes hurt, keep it updated


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

WTF!? Who called timeout?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> WTF!? Who called timeout?


David Lee called timeout according to the replays. I think we're gonna score right here


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

EH I was wrong WHY THE HELL DO THAT PLAY? They now have time for a final shot


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what a game 4 point knicks lead 12 seconds left in overtime as davis and crawford come up big


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

gotta be a win pplz!!!!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the knicks are finally closing games out.

larry browns coaching greatness is finally showing....

anybody else loving these knicks? look at how hard they play, from the rooks to the vets


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ok its official, bring out the champagne, ill bring the glasses, ladies bring ya a$$es.....




i didnt want to say anything till we at least matched the raptors 5 game win streak and we did......


KNICKS in 06.......undefeated 5-0

haters keep hating
players keep playing


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

it IS a win then 117-115 our 5th straight win


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We just beat the best road team in the NBA tonight on the second game of a double header, us knicks fans should be proud of our team. It is a shame that we put ourseleves in such a hole to start the season though. Player of game Marbury!!!! Lets keep it up :banana:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

nice win I hate to say it but looks like they got Larry Brown's system and they can now be taken seriosly


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Great Great win, we hit 30 straight free throws. We beat the best road team in the league in the Dallas Mavs. Very impressive. Orange and Blue all day everyday.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

WOW 

quick question

Why the hell is Larry Brown wearing a Messier jersey during interviews? Doesn't that violate the NBA dress code??


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0c479d; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>DALLAS MAVERICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Howard, GF</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Dirk Nowitzki, PF</TD><TD>44</TD><TD>13-26</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Erick Dampier, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Adrian Griffin, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jason Terry, PG</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>9-19</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>DeSagana Diop, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Harris, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerry Stackhouse, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Keith Van Horn, SF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>DJ Mbenga, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darrell Armstrong, PG</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Powell, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46-87*</TD><TD>*4-15*</TD><TD>*19-23*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*37*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*115*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*52.9%*</TD><TD>*26.7%*</TD><TD>*82.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (13)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>8-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>8-21</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>10-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>3-14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>25</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-97*</TD><TD>*6-14*</TD><TD>*31-33*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*54*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*117*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.2%*</TD><TD>*42.9%*</TD><TD>*93.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (22)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Bob Delaney , Jess Kersey , Tony Brown 
*Attendance:* 17,469
*Time:* 02:49


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn we have a lot of offensive threats. When some players are off others are on. I finaly recognize the Knicks fans predicted at the beginning of the season. NEW-YORK BASKET-BALL!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> WOW
> 
> quick question
> 
> Why the hell is Larry Brown wearing a Messier jersey during interviews? Doesn't that violate the NBA dress code??


Messier's number is being retired at the Garden tomorrow. I don't think LB will get fined just as long as he dosen't wear it on the sidelines while he is coaching like Coach Karl did last year.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Messier's number is being retired at the Garden tomorrow. I don't think LB will get fined just as long as he dosen't wear it on the sidelines while he is coaching like Coach Karl did last year.


No the NEW nba policy WAY AFTER THE KARL INCIDENT is that during team events nobody can wear jersies or du rags or nething like that. They need to wear suits and stuff like that.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*New York Knicks Stephon Marbury, center, looks to pass as Dallas Mavericks Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard defend in the first quarter, Wednesday, Jan. 11, 2006, in NBA basetball action at Madison Square Garden in New York. (AP Photo/Kathy Willens)*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> No the NEW nba policy WAY AFTER THE KARL INCIDENT is that during team events nobody can wear jersies or du rags or nething like that. They need to wear suits and stuff like that.


Yes I'm aware of that policy but they were stressing the PLAYERS. I'm not sure if they will make a big deal when it comes to the coaches. It shouldn't matter he probably get a warning, but he dosen't care.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Did anyone notice AD aka Pops....snagging 7 offensive rebounds? He did his thing on the boards.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Did anyone notice AD aka Pops....snagging 7 offensive rebounds? He did his thing on the boards.


yeah....the Knicks were damn good on the boards


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Impressive Win, Congrats


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> yeah....the Knicks were damn good on the boards


Nate Robinson's 8 rebounds was also impressive, for a little small fry.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I just got back from the game, great win man. I was cursing out Mark Cuban.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Nate Robinson's 8 rebounds was also impressive, for a little small fry.


I never called Nate smallfrye


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> I never called Nate smallfrye


No, but I did.


----------



## nyker (Jan 12, 2006)

Knicks seem to be playing like the Detroit Pistons rebounds both off/def, they even playing team ball with Stef only scoring 20 pts. Must say LB did a nice job with the bunch. Unbelievable.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nyker said:


> Knicks seem to be playing like the Detroit Pistons rebounds both off/def, they even playing team ball with Stef only scoring 20 pts. Must say LB did a nice job with the bunch. Unbelievable.


Welcome to BBBnet....I hope you enjoy your time here. :cheers:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys what about when nate won that jump ball and the crowd went crazy lol go nate! :clap:


----------



## nyker (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, love it here so far. Oh, anyone here paid for ticket for any gamez this year? I never had the chance to go to a live Knicks game, wanted to. Any tip on getting a good price on them?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i was listenin to the post game show and nate said he first dunked when he was 11 years old and in 5th grade, he was 5'1", do you believe it?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Kitty finally getting some W's with the game threads.....keep it up lol :angel:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nyker said:


> Thanks for the welcome, love it here so far. Oh, anyone here paid for ticket for any gamez this year? I never had the chance to go to a live Knicks game, wanted to. Any tip on getting a good price on them?


yeah

SPECIAL KNICKS TICKET OFFER:
Verizon Wireless and the Knicks are teaming up to give Verizon Wireless customers a special ticket offer. For Knicks games on: 1/13, 1/21, 1/25, 1/27, 2/7, 2/15, $60.50 AND $44.50 tickets will be $10 off. Maximum 8 tickets per game. Visit NYKnicks.com and enter code VW when purchasing tickets. Or call 1-800.4NBA-TIX and provide code VW. 

you dont have to be a verzion customer,jus go for it


----------

